
UTC is enough for everyone right? - mxschumacher
https://zachholman.com/talk/utc-is-enough-for-everyone-right
======
ed_blackburn
This is from May 2018 and while it's interesting the product the essay is
written to support...is no longer a thing. Well at least Zac learned a lot by
time, I hope it wasn't a waste of...

------
mark-r
I once worked at an American company with an Irish branch. Some software I was
working on had to display dates. I tried to get them to standardize on
ISO-8601 so that I could use the same format both places. I wasn't successful,
the best I could do was get them to compromise on this monstrosity:
2019-Oct-22. At least there was no confusion about which was the month and
which was the day.

------
m-p-3
This is an article that everyone should take the time to read about, and the
tone about it makes it really fun to read.

